# ID this fish



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

here he is.. my new giant Rhombeus in quarentine tank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom how big?


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeh,

How big is he?

Thanks

EddC


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! He is awesome


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Jeez, thats one moster looking rhom you have there! what size?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He looks huge. 
What is he, like 18 inches or so?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Look at the jaw on that bad boy.. wow..


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

niceeee. =]


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fantastic man


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Where did u get him?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Big guy you have there


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

he is 18+.. he arrived with 20+ and 15" but only this guy made it. The other two did not.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

wow, Thats a big rhom, that thing would bite your whole hand off


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

MONSTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

it's looks to fat


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

It looks like my wife


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

wayne.140 said:


> It looks like my wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont say that im in love with this rhom..hmmm maybe you have a very sexy wife...do ya ?


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

here is a dead specimen, little smaller than the one above


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy necroxeon

Is this Peru Rhom ??????
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Leopoldiman said:


> Hy necroxeon
> 
> Is this Peru Rhom ??????
> David Hinz-from Germany
> [snapback]1054172[/snapback]​


yes he is


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> here is a dead specimen, little smaller than the one above
> [snapback]1054086[/snapback]​


What a shame


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

he wasnt dead while it was being held but was about to..its hard man when they are so big...if they decided its their time ,u cant bring em back.....Here is my personal guy below.he is doing awesome.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That thing is ginormous...Excellent


----------

